# Pline Fluoro-clear mist green or seaquar Invisx?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I heard the mist green color may blend into water better on East Texas lakes & the Texas Coast where I fish the most. I heard the clear fluoro actually kind of shines in slightly stained water.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

